# Job opening -Thousand Oaks- California



## weidman2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Plastic surgery -Thousand Oaks- California*

We are a two doctor plastic surgery office located in Thousand Oaks, California. We are looking for a coder, biller and collector. Experience a must.


----------



## BMICHAUN (Apr 28, 2009)

Is a remote position and if so is there a email or fax that i can send resume.


----------

